# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  جاهای دیدنی قشم + عکس

## giti.biabi

قشم یکی از بزرگترین جزایر توریستی ایران در خلیج فارس است که در استان هرمزگان و قلب تنگه هرمز واقع شده است. جاهای دیدنی قشم به آن لقب شهر عجایب هفتگانه ایران را داده است. این منطقه با دارا بودن آثار تایخی، طبیعی و گردشگری جذاب به یکی از مناطق توریستی ایران تبدیل شده، که همه ساله گردشگران ایرانی و خارجی زیادی از آن دیدن می کنند. برای بازدید از جاهای دیدنی قشم توصیه می کنیم، که به دلیل آب و هوای گرم و شرجی در این منطقه در فصول پاییز و زمستان به این جزیره سفر کنید. اگر تا به حال به این جزیره سفر نکرده اید و با جاذبه های گردشگری این منطقه آشنایی ندارید، خواندن این مطلب رابه شما توصیه می کنیم.




جزیره هنگام


این جزیره دو کیلومتر از قشم فاصله دارد و در جنوب شرقی جزیره واقع شده است. این جزیره حدودا 34 کیلومتر مربع مساحت دارد و بر روی نقشه به صورت یک مخروط ناقص می باشد. در این جزیره هم شاهد سال شنی و هم ساحل صخره ای هستیم. در بخش هایی از ساحل نیز به دلیل وجود نوعی کانی در ماسه ها، درخشان به نظر می رسند. با ورود به جزیره هنگام به یکی از جاهای دیدنی قشم پا گذاشته اید که با فرارسیدن شب به دلیل وجود فیتوپلانکتون ها دریایی که از نور نور ساطع می کنند، ساحل را نورانی و به رنگ آبی درخشان خواهید دید. جالب است بدانید که برای اولین بار مزرعه پرورش کروکودیل در ایران به نام پارک کروکودیل قشم (نوپک) در این جزیره ساخته شده است. در این جزیره سه روستا به نام های هنگام قدیم، هنگام جدید (ماشی) و هنگام غیل وجود دارد که در آن ها اثری از جاده و ماشین به چشم نمی خورد. گهگاهی می توانید در ساحل این منطقه دلفین های در حال شنا را مشاهده کنید که جزء حیات وحش فوق العاده این منطقه به شمار می رود.


بندر لافت


یکی دیگر از جاهای دیدنی قشم بندر لافت می باشد، که در شمال غربی قشم واقع شده است. این منطقه در گذشته مرکز جزیره بوده. بادگیرهای بلند و کوچه پس کوچه های باریک، لنج و قایق ها، نخلستان و خانه هایی که در دل این منظره ها واقع شده، از شاخص های بندر لافت می باشد. یکی از جاذبه هایموجود در بندر لافت چاه های لافت می باشد که در سنگ سیست کوه و در مکانی گود حفر شده اند و به مثابه آرتزین عمل می کنند. در این بندر تاریخی و در نزدیکی قلعه نادری حلقه های چاه فراوانی که حدود 60 حلقه می باشد، وجود دارد. جالب است بدانید که بومیان این منطقه اعتقاد دارند که تعداد این چاه ها با تعداد ایام سال کبیسه 366 حلقه می باشد. در این چاه ها به دلیل وجود لایه های گچی در کف چاه، آب برای مدتی نسبتا سالم  خنک در آن ها می ماند. به همین منظور در گذشته، هر روز از سال یکی از آن ها را باز می کردند و از آن بهره مند می شدند.


غار خُربَس


این غار یکی از معماری هایصخره ای جزیره به شمار می رود، که به یکی از جاهای دیدنی قشم تبدیل شده است. مکان قرار گیری این غار در امتداد رشته کوه های زاگرس بوده و در ارتفاعات کوه های اطراف قشم واقع شده که حدودا 30 متر از سطح زمین فاصله دارد. با توجه به بررسی های انجام شده، قدمت این غار به دوران مادها تخمین زده شده است. گفته شده است که غار خُربَس عبادتگاه مهرپرستان یا از معبدهای آناهیتا، خدای آب ها بوده است. وارد غار که می شوید، می توانید کنده کاری های زیبای روی دیوارها را که به زیبایی کار شده، تماشا کنید. این غار در مسیر رفتن به دره ستارگان واقع شده که در 10 کیلومتری قشم قرار دارد. این غار در واقع از چهار دهانه غار که از داخل و توسط راهروها و اتاق هایی به هم متصل هیتند که روزنه هایی برای عبور نور و گردش هوا در آن ها ایجاد شده است.




سد گوران


به سمت ساحل شمالی جزیره قشم که هنوز 80 کیلومتر به این جزیره مانده، سد تاریخی گوران در روستای گوران می رسید. ساخت پی این سد را به دوران هخامنشیان اعلام کرده اند و تاج آن را ساسانیان ساخته اند که در نهایت کار ساخت نهایی آن در دوران پهلوی به اتمام رسیده است. بنابراین می توان گفت که هر بخش از آن مربوط به یک دوره تاریخی می باشد. گوران از کلمه گلبران گرفته شده و زرتشتیان در آن زندگی می کردند. در این مکان بیشتر قایق ها، لنج های ماهیگیری، باری و مسافربری ساخته می شود. هنگام سرزدن به این منطقه شاهد افرادی می باشید که در حال سرهم کردن چوب های ساج و تنه درختان محلی و پیچ و مهره کردن آن ها هستند.


دره تندیس ها


برای رسیدن به دره تندیس ها از جنگل حرا که به سمت روستای طبل و از آنجا رو به پایین و به سمت سلخ بروید، در نزدیکی های بام قشم می توانید این مکان را پیدا کنید. وسعت این دره، اردره ستارگان بیشتر می باشد و به دلیل وجود تندیس های بزرگش آن را به این نام، می خوانند. وجود صدف هایی که کف دره را پوشانده، نشان از این دارد که زمانی در این منطقه که اکنون از گل های ترک خورده پوشیده شده، دریا وجود داشته و ماهی های زیادی در آن زندگی می کرده است. وجود سنگ هایی که به دلیل وزش باد و بارش باران در این دره تراشیده، صحنه ای خارق العاده و شگفت انگیز که کاملا هنرمندانه به نظر می رسد را به رخ بازدیدکنندگان می کشد.


جزیره هرمز


جزیره هرمز به دلیل خاک قرمز رنگش یکی از جاذبه های دیدنی جزیره قشم به شمار می رود. این جزیره به شکل بیضی می باشد، که در 16 کیلومتری بندرعباس قرار دارد.این جزیره گنبدی نمکی در خلیج فارس می باشد که به علت موقعیت جغرافیایی آن و مجاورت با تنگه هرمز، در طول تاریخ از نظر راهبردی و بازرگانی از اهمیت خاصی برخوردار می باشد. جالب است بدانید این خاک سرخ می تواند، خوراکی هم باشد و بیش از 70 کانی دیگر نیز که در هیچ جای جهان نمونه ای ندارد، در خود جای داده است.


این جزیره دارای چشم اندازهای زیبا و طبیعی از جمله ساحل نیلگون و شفاف و امکان استفاده از تفریحات آبی و دریایی فراهم می باشد. از دیدنی های این جزیره گفتن کافی نیست و شما را دعوت می کنیم که با استفاده از تور قشم از این جزیره با تمام جاذبه های دیدنی آن از نزدیک آشنا شوید.




ساحل تخم گذاری لاک پشت ها


اگر در فصل های سرد سال و در حد فاصل اسفند تا اردیبهشت قشم را برای سفر انتخاب کرده اید، می توانید از منطقه حفاظت شده تخم گذاری لاک پشت های پوزه عقابی نیز دیدن کنید. جالب است بدانید که این لاک پشت ها یکی از دو نوع لاکی پشت هایی هستند که سواحل ایران را در جزیره هنگام برای تخم گذاری انتخاب کرده اند. این لاک پشت ها در هر نوبت بین 90 تا 150 تخم در هر چاله می گذارند.

----------

